# Vehicle Air Springs



## MrFSS (Nov 17, 2014)

This is a video of the product used in buses, trucks, cars, and even trains. Why do I post this? The young lady at the beginning of the video, Emily Poladian, is my oldest daughter and Global Manager of products for the company. I'm not proud or anything. I guess getting her through Purdue Engineering School has paid off!


----------



## railiner (Nov 18, 2014)

Very interesting....and why aren't you proud of your daughter? I would be, if she were my daughter.....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 18, 2014)

Congrats to Sharon and you Tom! Its evident she is so successful because she had parents that taught her that getting an education is crucial to having a good career!


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 18, 2014)

railiner said:


> Very interesting....and why aren't you proud of your daughter? I would be, if she were my daughter.....


Oh - I'm very proud of her - was just being facetious. She is actually in China right now running the Far East operations.


----------

